# Another ? For You Experts



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

If I were to buy an Outback from a distance of 800 miles, where would I go to see about having it delivered instead of us picking it up?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Typically the dealer will have that info. Expect about $1.00 to $1.50 per mile delivery charge. There are hot shot runners that can do it cheaper but you run the risk of insurance issues if they wreck. Stay with the dealer recommendations.

JMHO.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

800 miles sounds like a nice camping weekend as you drive it home yourself. I'm in the camp, that I like to SEE things before I buy them (at the dollar amount)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Typically the dealer will have that info. Expect about $1.00 to $1.50 per mile delivery charge. There are hot shot runners that can do it cheaper but you run the risk of insurance issues if they wreck. Stay with the dealer recommendations.
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think 1.00 to 1.50 is a little too low .. or it may just be the dealer down the street charges too much ... but he told me the national avg now was 1.35 - 1.65 (gas gouging -- opps I mean gas pricing)

Since you don't have a signature block I don't know what kind of truck you have or where you are from (hint: update signature block) but lets say that you did 800 miles at 1.50 -- thats 1200 dollars!!! To me -- i would drive to the trailer site and pick it up myself, tow it back taking my time, and probably have 1000 doallrs still in your pocket of the 1200 you started with...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only 800 miles? I say road trip. Leave Thurs, do PDI fri aft, this gives them fri aft and sat to fix anything you find. Head for home with a big smile on your face









John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, go get it and have a great first camping weekend! That way you ensure a thorough PDI and a good test run.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I say pick it up yourself. I drove to FL to pick up my first TT - about 1100 miles. With tolls, gas, hotel one night on the way down and one night at a KOA on the way back I was way ahead of the game at those prices. Plus I stayed one night in my cousin's driveway in Orlando and had a great visit with the gang. Wish I could have stayed longer but I turned it in a long weekend. Left Thursday, got back Sunday. Well worth the trip.

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds like a camping weekend to me.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Road trip!!! Can I go?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dorie,

I think the masses have spoken! 
Sounds like your first camping trip is already planned for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually, the one I'm interested in is on Ebay. Doesn't that mean I have to buy it first? Which will make me think really hard before purchasing. The owner did say I could camp in his driveway that night.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Where is it, maybe someone is close to go look at it.

John


----------



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

Swanton, Ohio


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Someone on here posted that Outback on Ebay.......

I'm sure if you can find the thread, they may work it out with you.

It is the 2003 25RSS right??

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually, HERE is the link for that thread......

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...small world.

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

That's the one we are watching. Those pictures are great.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would give them a PM on here and see if you can work something out.....

They could always end the auction early if you can strike up a deal.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dorie said:


> Actually, the one I'm interested in is on Ebay. Doesn't that mean I have to buy it first? Which will make me think really hard before purchasing. The owner did say I could camp in his driveway that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, if it were me Dorie, I would invest in a plane ticket and check it out in person before making a bid. That is a lot of money to commit to a purchase of that magnitute sight unseen. Especially if it is from a private party.

Sure the ticket will cost a few bucks, but if the deal is that good it will more than make up for it. And if the deal is a bad one, it will have been money well spent! Or is that money well saved?

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you know of anyone that bought theirs online?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dorie said:


> Do you know of anyone that bought theirs online?
> [snapback]86563[/snapback]​


There are a couple of people here on the forum that have bought new Outbacks online from a reputable dealer (i.e.: Lakeshore), and had good experiences.

Personaly, I know of a number of people that have purchased automobiles off of E-Bay, and while it can work out great, you need to be very careful when dealing with private parties (dealers too for that matter!). There is a lot of opportunity for fraud there. Do your homework, be careful and invest a few bucks before you invest alot of bucks, and you should do fine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

It could be the best one that Keystone made, the worst, or anywhere in between.

Hire an inpection service if you can't get there yourself. Then again, hire an inspection service and be there when the inspection is performed!

Good Luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought mine from Y-guy site unseen, but I also could tell he had ben on this site for a long time and we had a lot of email and phone interaction.

Of course I could have walked away when I showed up at his house, but I didn't.


----------

